# Sweet Pea and his Flock (On-going Picture Thread)



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

I had my budgie with me and I walked out of the room for a minute and I come back seeing this…



















I just found this absolutely hilarious. This just proves if there is a will (to land) there is a way (to land)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute. I 💙 the cobalt blue Pied Mutation!*


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Sweet Pea is adorable. It's really cute when the goobers try and land somewhere difficult and will sort of fumble about in midair trying to nail the landing.

PS: unrelated note but it's good to have you back FaeryBee, seeing you post again made me realise just how wrong the forums felt without your presence.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

Introducing Jellybean! I got her yesterday and she is a healthy little girl (the picture might make her look like a male). She is a bit skittish but very curious.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jellybean is a beautiful little girl, congratulations  

I hope to see more of her around here


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

I haven’t updated this thread in a while so here’s what’s happened lately. Sweet Pea and Louie are still best friends, Goldie and Jellybean are slowly becoming friends, Louie has been more protective/aggressive lately towards Goldie and Jellybean but it’s slowing down a bit. But they still get along most of the time. That’s pretty much what has been happening lately.


----------

